# اخطأت سامحني



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

*حقا انا اخطأت...*
*لأنني اليك اخطأت و الشر قدامك صنعت...*
*يا الهي...*
*سامحني ..و لا تذكر لي هذه الخطية.*
*.و لا تسمح لي بعد اللحظة بحدوثها....*
*ارجوك يا الله ارجوك..*
*لماذا فعلت انا هذا؟؟؟*
*..........*
*أي غلط اقترفت يا ابن الملكوت؟؟؟*
*و كيف لك ان تخذل الاب الذي سامحك بابنه الحبيب هكذا؟؟*
*وبخني أيها الروح القدس ...وبخني و عاقبني...فأنا استحق العقاب...*
*كيف لعيناي اليوم ان تنظرا بثقة لعينيك؟؟؟*
*و كيف لقلبي ان يجثو اليوم في هيكل حبك...*
*هو يحترق ندما عن الخطية؟؟؟؟؟*
*..........*
*سامحني يا رب سامحني...*
*فأنا اخطأت و الشر قدامك صنعت...*
*......*
*اتي اليك يا يسوعي خاشع القلب.*
*.اشكو اليك ضعفي..و اشكي خوفي و ترددي...*
*اتيك و انا اعلم انك اب حنان و كثير الرأفة..*
*اتيك ساجد القلب واثق بحبك الابدي الازلي...*
*صلاتي اليوم اليك*
*ان اعود اليك طاهر من اي خطية...*
*من اي فعل او كلمة او تصرف يسئ لعلاقتي بك*

*ولك كل المجد امين *​
__________________


----------



## youhnna (19 مارس 2010)

*امييييييين
شكرا انى على روعة الصلاة
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (19 مارس 2010)

اميــــن
صلاة جميــــلة خالص يا انى 
شكرا كتير ليكى


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووور على روووعة ردودك الجميلة يا اخي يوحنا


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مارس 2010)

اميـــــن 
شكرا انى بل على الصلاه
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2010)

*

آمين


آمين


آمين



شكرا جدااا

الرب معاكم 

​*


----------



## اني بل (21 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> اميــــن
> صلاة جميــــلة خالص يا انى
> شكرا كتير ليكى


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا" يا نيرووووووووو لمرورك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (21 مارس 2010)

*



سامحني يا رب سامحني...
فأنا اخطأت و الشر قدامك صنعت...
......
اتي اليك يا يسوعي خاشع القلب.
.اشكو اليك ضعفي..و اشكي خوفي و ترددي...
اتيك و انا اعلم انك اب حنان و كثير الرأفة..
اتيك ساجد القلب واثق بحبك الابدي الازلي...
صلاتي اليوم اليك
ان اعود اليك طاهر من اي خطية...
من اي فعل او كلمة او تصرف يسئ لعلاقتي بك

ولك كل المجد امين 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
امين

شكرا عالصلاة*​


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *امين*​
> 
> *شكرا عالصلاة*​


 
ميرسي خالص​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2010)

*


شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2010)

kadi zaina قال:


> السلام ربي يسوع ابن الله الحي ارحمني أنا خاطىء سيدي أتدرع لك ان تتدخل في حياتي و تفرحني و تحل مشاكلي بسرعة انا احتاج اليك اكثر من كل وقت اعيش بين الاشواك لكن ربي يسوع هو رئيس العالم السشيطان داسه تحت الاقدام امين و بارك لاولادي ليعرفوك


ميرسي للمرور


----------



## christianbible5 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

> *وبخني أيها الروح القدس ...وبخني و عاقبني...فأنا استحق العقاب...
> كيف لعيناي اليوم ان تنظرا بثقة لعينيك؟؟؟*
> *و كيف لقلبي ان يجثو اليوم في هيكل حبك...*
> *هو يحترق ندما عن الخطية؟؟؟؟؟*


*الرب يبارك عمرك...*
*صلاة كتير حلوة...*
*ميرسي كتير...*


----------

